# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  -|-|-  المسئولية الجنائية لأشخاص الإعتبارية-|-|-

## هيثم الفقى

الأشخاص الاعتبارية . لا تسأل جنائيا عما يقع من ممثليها من جرائم أثناء قيامهم بأعمالها .
إقامة الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم الجنائية . تعد تابعة للدعوى الجنائية . قضاء الحكم بإدانة شخص اعتباري .
و إطراحه برد غير سائغ الدفع بعدم قبول الدعويين المدنية والجنائية . خطأ في القانون . يوجب نقضه والقضاء بعدم قبول الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 24480 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 28 / 5 / 2003 )

----------

